# What the ....... ?



## mauricer (Aug 3, 2009)

just found this http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-MX-Leader-Campagnolo-Record-Titanium-bike_W0QQitemZ190365526720QQcmdZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item2c52ab6ac0

on ebay and was thinking for a moment. do we all need to sell our merckx bikes? i just finished to rebuild my '97 mx leader - all with classic parts (pix to follow soon) and was wondering how someone demands/pays 7.000 $ for a bike like this....dont get me wrong, seatpost and frame are nice, but the rest (e.g. chris king headset) is an absolute disgrace on a mx leader frame....or am i all wrong? it is of course a question of taste and also individuality, but c'mon......?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

not unusual to see owners with an inflated sense of a bike's value. this one is really only worth the sum of it's parts - about $1,500 - $2,000 at best.

we could try & track actual sale prices. i'll maybe take a look & post.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

He has to pay for the nurse, that would add to the cost.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

He's in Oz, so maybe there's a exchange rate issue....can't imagine it's that far off, but you never know.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

I've seen that seller advertise other Merckx bikes and frames at outrageously high prices (in my opinion).


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

That seller is a business in Melbourne Australia that will sell anything nice like Merckx,Colnago,Somec etc frames and old school Shimano and Campag parts,There are some people keen enough to pay high prices for top quality ,there is a bit of a fixy craze happenning down there at the moment, so it helps old steelies along.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*good friggin luck there pal*

have a fun time relisting


----------

